

Steve Jobs maintains grip at Apple - asnyder
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE53A0BK20090411

======
ssharp
I love how this article ends saying that the stock is down since the summer
when his health concerns were revealed.

Yeah, I'm sure that was the reason and not the fact that the market lost half
its value over the same period.

------
dsil
I think it's important to note that the "major strategic decisions" he is
involved in while he is out: "particularly...the user interface of the new
iPhone"

UI design as a major strategic decision is pretty underestimated.

